# Otocinclus and Keyhole Cichlids



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

So, in my 20 gallon heavily planted tank, I have a keyhole cichlid, a clown pleco, and 8 black phantom tetras. I'm contemplating adding 3-5 otocinclus to the tank.

Dinner for the keyhole or good combination?

Eric


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never tried it, but my keyholes are pretty peaceful. I've got two in a tank with some green neon tetras without problem.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

I think I'll give it a try later this week. My keyhole is unbelievably peaceful, too.

Eric


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

I had 2 keyholes together with Otos without issue.

That being said, you never really know until you try.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

That cements it...otos shall occur shortly.


----------



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

So how did it work out? Did the keyhole eat the otto?


----------



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

I have 6 baby keyholes in a 6ft planted tank with kubutu rainbows and it Is as of last week. So far so good. Keyholess happy, not shy at all.


----------

